# Re: Silver tan buck. Proud for no reason :D



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay so, a while ago I bred my very first mouse called blue bell to my show-ish blue tan.
One of the does of that litter to a boy from a distantly related liter and so on.
Well this guy is the latest adult of that line.
My tans..have always appeared as really, really bad foxes.
White on the surface of the belly but blue skin underneath and that's about it.
I've been breeding this particular line for color, bigger size and ear shape(with varying luck).

Now I understand he isn't really that great of a example...
But from what I had, and have worked with until now, I'm proud of him.
This guy is genetically a silver tan. Not dove, but actual factual silver.
The tan on him, while not great is much better than that of some of my blues.

So enough rambling and pictures!
He's a total ham.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You have every reason to be proud of him - he's a very fine mouse! In particular, it's the balance of proportion that makes him so fine looking - he's got an excellent head shape with a gently curved roman nose, nice ears which are well positioned and a racy elongated body type. He's a pretty, delicate colour. It's an unusual shade for silver, but lovely. The tan is quite tan for a blue based mouse - usually the yellow pigment gets really washed out.

If I had a mouse like this boy turn up in my mousery I'd be over the moon!  The fact that you've worked on a line to produce him means full credit to your breeding strategy.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Something weird happened with this thread... my reply seems to have been confused with the OP, and the name of the thread starter has been changed from Shadowrunner to me.  It brings a new level to hijacking a thread! :lol: Apologies, Shadowrunner, it think it may be a software bug.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I've tried but can't fix it. I'm sorry for stealing your thread.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

it looks the same to me so don't worry and thank you for the compliments on him xD

this is the mouse I mentioned before,who was the very first in this line.
poor dear was SO ugly,but sweeter than anything and had decent color <3
























He's gotten much of her temperament. I have him with another silver tan now,who has bigger ears and a better tail.
hopefully I'll have babies from him to show off.xD


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, from the last pic you posted, you can really see the difference between the top colors to now. You really have done a great job! I'm sure the belly is great too, I just can't see it in the darker mouse's pic.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well thank you!. Maybe I was a little too critical of him then.

Blue bell was/is actually a satin blue self. 
The tan gene came in through a buck I got from M137b
But it's been a uphill battle for the last few months since almost all of my very best mice died in the fire.
I had a few pregnant does come through for me which is why this line is still around. 
I'm going to hop off and cuddle him some more now xD


----------

